# What kind of paint do you use with a HVLP spray gun?



## tsg234 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am going to be spraying some casing and baseboard for my house, I have a HVLP spray gun but I'm not sure what kind of paint to use in it. Should I just go get a gallon of paint and pour it in the gun? Should I use primer first, and how many coats should I put on?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

tsg234 said:


> I am going to be spraying some casing and baseboard for my house, I have a HVLP spray gun but I'm not sure what kind of paint to use in it. Should I just go get a gallon of paint and pour it in the gun? Should I use primer first, and how many coats should I put on?


on base and trim one usualy uses a latex semi gloss, or alkyd oil. neither would i recommend a hvlp. to much thining to get proper flow, effects the sheen.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*Whoa!...*

you should use an oil based paint in the gun. if you use latex or waterbased paints and use water to clean it, you could get some rust in there. is it a good gun? i like auto body supply paints but pricey. rent a paint sprayer from your home store and just spray the latex paint with that...or get a decent brush?!?! save the gun (if its a good one) for something better...like clear coat.

check out this http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f8/spray-finish-24258/ thread.


----------

